# Moving to Portugal



## natashahorton (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello, im new to the forum

At present, I live in the UK with my husband and 2 children 4 and 6 years of age.

I am looking at moving to Portugal, for a better quality of live for our family.

We have recently sold our house and are going to rent in the UK for the next 6 months, while we reserach where is best to move to.

I have looked at the Greencoast, which I would like to find out more. 

We have £200K from our house sale, which ideally we would like to find a high interest account and live off the savings, which will be used to pay the rent, until we decide to buy sommewhere.

We want to work, my husband is in the construction trade, I am a teacher (Further Education); therefore, are there any construction work and teaching jobs?

Also, what schools are available and what are the best bank accounts

Can anyone help us with some useful advice, much grateful

Natashaxx


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Natasha,
welcome to the forum. Hubby is going to struggle as he has to qualify with the Portuguese authorities before he will be allowed to build. This is quite arduous, not impossible though. You need to locate the international schools and apply there for positions.
There is an international school in Porto, but they are mainly around the Algarve and Lisbon areas. There is one in Marinha Grande, Leiria.


----------



## natashahorton (Mar 9, 2009)

silvers said:


> Hi Natasha,
> welcome to the forum. Hubby is going to struggle as he has to qualify with the Portuguese authorities before he will be allowed to build. This is quite arduous, not impossible though. You need to locate the international schools and apply there for positions.
> There is an international school in Porto, but they are mainly around the Algarve and Lisbon areas. There is one in Marinha Grande, Leiria.


Hello, thank-you very much for the advice, I will certainly take this on board


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your plans to relocate.


----------

